# Has anyone ever bow hunted with Hadley Creek Outfitters in Illinois?



## ProudPappa (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever bow hunted with hadley Creek Outfitters?  If so I would really like some feedback on how your trip went.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hadley creek has had many mixed reviews.  Check out Archerytalk and see what all has been said about them over there.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 4, 2009)

here you go
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=768592&highlight=hadley
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=803444&highlight=hadley
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683683&highlight=hadley
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=803584&highlight=hadley


----------



## GREG66 (Mar 4, 2009)

I went last year with three of my friends, we all had a great time. We only came back with one deer , but we all saw alot of deer. I saw four shooters (140 or better) , all were JUST out of bow range. We are all going back this October. We all loved the place. If you want to talk about it PM me and I will give you my number.


----------



## Huntin 4 More (Mar 4, 2009)

There are 3 reviews for them on bowsite.com.  Not good reviews.

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/OUTFITTERREPORTS/outfitter.cfm


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 4, 2009)

I responded to your post in the Deer hunting section..Much better places to hunt for less money. Never again!


----------



## Duckhawk (Mar 6, 2009)

Hadley Creek, Pike County Illinois! TV makes this place look like heaven and That is why everyone goes there b/c it is Pike county and everyone and there brother says that is where you need to be! It's just like Iowa!

Don't get me wrong, I loved hunting the mid-west last fall and It was an amazing experience, and I will be goin back year after year but not to an outfitter(never for a whitetail) everything we did was DIY private farms! It's so much cheaper than an outfitter this way! Plus it makes you fell better when you killed a deer that you hunted!


----------



## short stop (Mar 6, 2009)

I responded as well  in the other thread ..

  Hadley   Creek    reviews   are horrible  .   Ive   spoken with countless  #s   of GON  members  her on the phone   who   have  had BAD  expeirences   with them and will never go back .
  evrything from guides  :  flying in that night and  taking hunters  out to farms    they  have  never set  foot on and   giving advice :

   btw  the guides hunt   all the time ..   the  photos  on their site  are slap  eat up with guide kills .

  Spoken with  more than  enuf people  who   decide to go another route  :  finding  a lease , private farm  for a week  etc ...   and they   either have not   been refunded their  deposits  or   had  to take legal action   against them..
  What kinda  outfitter   does that ????

 In 2007   I spoke with a fella who  went  and there   was 40+  hunters in camp  for the week .. they  killed   2  bucks 



 Drury Bros are tied in  with $   .... sad  to see  great names   sell out  to a  outfitter   who    has just   outgrown  the  britches .

 STAY AWAY !!!
 lOOK  FOR  A BETTER   PLACE ,  LOOK FOR A BETTER OPTION ..
  My God , I just got a brochere   the other day and they want   $4350  for a   week bowhunt per man  during the rut 
  I  rent my own land in IL   for     outfitter prices   but    you  do the   math   $40  ac      a typical  farm  200 ac farm  would  be $8 ,000  on the high side ..     They  way had Hadley runs  hunters  it takes    less than 2 hunters to pay for it the entire yr ....
    And   they  will run  hunters  thru it   every week of the season ...
 Cash  Cow brother ...nothing more ..


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 6, 2009)

i hate to hear that. i was planning a trip to illinois this year. did it a few years ago with talltined outfitters out of roodhouse. the shower backed up, the food sucked, and everyone  living on those farms haited joe gizzdic. our guys were harassed by neighbors, game wardens crawled over the place, lets just say my hunt was to go on till sunday, on friday am we headed home. by sunday am i was down in morgan co at the farm where i belong.


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 6, 2009)

is kansas the next destination?


----------



## jharrell (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't really know what you are intersted in but I used to guide for an outfitter right down the road from Gizzdic's place and we heard nothing but horror stories. You may want to check with Rob Scott. He owns Buckhorn Outfitters. You may have seen it on the Outdoor Channel with North American Whitetail there. Great guy and he has some super land to hunt. When I was there we had about 5000 acres and run only about 30 hunters total for the year. Shoot me a pm and I can get you his contact numbers if you like.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 10, 2009)

I got a guy that'll get you on a DIY 400-500 acre farm, strictly managed for years with cpr and crops, for $1000 for 5-6 days.
$200/day rut hunt....$150/day any other time including velvet bucks on an intensely managed farm in western KY that is bordered by smokey ridge outfitters.

I hunted some IN property on the Wabash River in 2008 that inpressed me more than 90% of the TV hunts i see.

He also has property in IN.


----------



## moonpatrol (Apr 3, 2009)

my buddy went last year killed 135 and really liked the place said he is goin back


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 7, 2009)

My dad went a few years ago, back before it was big time, and enjoyed the hunting as far as animals seen.  He did say that the guides do hunt pretty much the whole season, and have a big money contest for the biggest buck taken, meaning they aren't going to take you to where the biggest bucks are.


----------

